# Crawford County buck



## screamincr250 (Nov 4, 2014)

Got him yesterday morning as I was going up the tree in my climber. Nothing but luck. Got to climber at 640, shot him at 645. He stood there 30 yards from me while I hoisted my rifle up, turned around, and put one in his neck.


----------



## Duff (Nov 4, 2014)

Great buck!


----------



## Chris Tyre (Nov 4, 2014)

Got to love it when that happens. What a beast!


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 4, 2014)

Very nice!  Congrats!


----------



## marknga (Nov 5, 2014)

Great buck! Man I bet your heart was running 1000mph trying to get that rifle hoisted up.
I hunt in Crawford County.... love seeing them big bucks.
Congratulations.


----------



## bukhuntr (Nov 5, 2014)

Awesome deer!  My best buck was killed in similar fashion.  I was settled in when he showed up, but I swear to this day he heard my climber raking the bark as I was climbing.  He came in looking for a fight and found me.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 28, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## Kawaliga (Jan 6, 2015)

That is a great buck.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 6, 2015)

Very nice deer!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 6, 2015)

Fine deer!


----------

